# 4D-Kino mit Körperschallwandler: Besuch im Filmpalast Lüdenscheid von Grobi TV



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *4D-Kino mit Körperschallwandler: Besuch im Filmpalast Lüdenscheid von Grobi TV*

					Der Filmpalast in Lüdenscheid ist ein bemerkenswertes Kino, meinen die Kollegen von Grobi TV. Angefangen bei der Umrüstung auf digitale Projektion bis zu den opulenten Sitzabständen von mehr als 1,8 Metern - inklusive Ablagen für die Beine. Aber das wohl spannendste Ausstattungsmerkmal des Kino 1 ist der Einbau des IBEAM-Körperschallwandlers. Andre Lubba, der Kinobesitzer, erzählt im Interview mit Patrick Schappert die Geschichte des Kinos.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *4D-Kino mit Körperschallwandler: Besuch im Filmpalast Lüdenscheid von Grobi TV*


----------



## Skysnake (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 4D-Kino mit Körperschallwandler: Besuch im Filmpalast Lüdenscheid von Grobi TV*

Tolles Kino. Leider gibts sowas nicht überall.

Hat auf jeden Fall spaß gemacht sich das Video an zu schauen


----------



## Ryle (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 4D-Kino mit Körperschallwandler: Besuch im Filmpalast Lüdenscheid von Grobi TV*

Da spielt der gute Mann als ma eben Playstation auf der großen Leinwand....wie geil 
Und bei uns wird wegen 20 Watt mehr Stromverbrauch gleich ein riesen Aufstand gemacht 

Aber das 4D ist nun wahrlich nichts neues. Im Europapark gibt es schon seit ein paar Jahren ein 4D Kino mit Körperschallwandler, dazu noch Wind und Wasser Simulation was glücklicherweise aber nur in ausgewählten Filmen eingeschaltet ist. Allerdings empfand ich schon den Wandler als sehr nervig, im Prinzip ruckelt dann eben der Arsch etwas mit wenn da irgendetwas Basslastiges im Kino vor sich geht. Das zieht mich persönlich aber mehr aus dem Geschehen raus als das es mich mehr hineinversetzt.


----------



## nfsgame (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 4D-Kino mit Körperschallwandler: Besuch im Filmpalast Lüdenscheid von Grobi TV*

Respekt dafür, dass er sein Geschäftsmodell so nachdrücklich verfolgt. Gefällt mir das Konzept, auch er selbst scheint vieles ein wenig lockerer zu sehen . 
Mich würde nur mal das Amping für die Ibeams interessieren... die beiden D4-500 die da einmal zu sehen sind werdens wohl kaum sein...

@superseijayin: Also richtig eingebundene Körperschallwandler nerven wie ich finde kaum, da sie eben kein Ersatz für einen Sub darstellen, sondern als Ergänzung untenrum gedacht sind und meist erst unter 25-30Hz steilflankig dazugeschaltet werden. Dort arbeiten sie dann je nach Prinzip und was der Amp mehr oder minder stabil hergibt (das ist meistens der begrenzende Faktor, da kommen nen paar Ampere zusammen die da durch die Halbleiter gehen....) bis ungefähr 10-15Hz runter.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 4D-Kino mit Körperschallwandler: Besuch im Filmpalast Lüdenscheid von Grobi TV*

cooler Typ...der mehr auf Klasse , statt auf Masse setzt. Wünsche dem Kino viele Besucher, weil solche Leute leider zu selten geworden sind 

Das Video hat mir auch sehr gefallen, thx @ PCGH zum hier veröffentlichen.


----------



## Roterfred (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 4D-Kino mit Körperschallwandler: Besuch im Filmpalast Lüdenscheid von Grobi TV*



ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> cooler Typ...der mehr auf Klasse , statt auf Masse setzt. Wünsche dem Kino viele Besucher, weil solche Leute leider zu selten geworden sind
> 
> Das Video hat mir auch sehr gefallen, thx @ PCGH zum hier veröffentlichen.


 
dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen  einfach top


----------



## der-ritze (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 4D-Kino mit Körperschallwandler: Besuch im Filmpalast Lüdenscheid von Grobi TV*

Wenns so ein Kino bei mir in der Nähe geben würd, wär ich öfters da.
Ein super interesssantes Video und der Kinobetreiber ist mir sehr symphatisch.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 4D-Kino mit Körperschallwandler: Besuch im Filmpalast Lüdenscheid von Grobi TV*

In so ein Kino will ich mal, nicht nur wegen dem 4D was besonders bei Actionfilmen merkbar ist sondern allgemein wegen der Atmosphäre.


----------



## Ramrod (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 4D-Kino mit Körperschallwandler: Besuch im Filmpalast Lüdenscheid von Grobi TV*

Aber öfters mal die Putzkolonne in die Säle schicken wäre mal nötig. Die sehen ja so was von dreckig aus.


----------

